# Heavy periods



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi ladies

I'm in between treatment and playing the TTC naturally game  , however another month passes and its not happened.

I wanted to see if anyone else suffers like me.. My periods have shortened in cycle to about every 25-26 days. They seem to be alternate - TMI alert ........ one month average, very sticky mucousy blood and the next month extremely heavy with strong pains.. I've woken up on morning of day 3 and I've soaked through a night time pad, knickers, pyjamas onto sheet and mattress protector below   this has happened before at work where I've been sat at desk for hour or two and soaked through trousers to point I have to carry spare knickers with me ... I experience lots of gushing but all in all they last 3-4 days and then go.

They've worsened with age. I have one large external fibroid, no known cysts, issues with uterus etc.

Any other ladies get similar? 



Xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi maisiemoo1972  I get that sometime but now it so much better but I think it to do with all those drugs we have been taking  it trying to clean everything out  but I use puppy pad (sad I knw) as it really thick and it really take all my period  otherwise like you it will go though all my bottom half clothes  but puppy pad doesn't  so I do take them when I go out but it will calm down  and like you my cycles is short 26/27.
Becky7 xx


----------



## moomoocookie (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi maisiemoo I really suffer with this too, between day  2 to 5 I have to change a super plus every hr during the day and wear a nighttime pad, at night I then look like the mitchelline man with 3 night pads and a super plus, I then have toget up every 3 hrs to change everything, I have had test with dr and all is normal apparently. Mi have a 2cm fibroid but apart from that everything else is normal.


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi ladies

It's o horrible isn it - it really gets me down. Ive got to point where I'll only wear black dutpring period just in case..

The puppy pads are a good idea. 

I'm finding the more modern slimmer pads are not sufficient, I may have to start using fat old granny pads  

Good luck in Cyprus moomoo xxxxxx


----------



## dyellowcar (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Maisiemoo,

I had really awful periods at the begininng of the year and like you was TTC naturally. It got to the point where I daredn't leave the house it was so heavy. I went to the GP and he advised me not to take any aspirin (including baby aspirin) during AF as this makes everything 'flow' faster. He also prescribed Tranexamic Acid to take when the 'flow' is at its heaviest. The best thing is it doesn't affect fertility. The drug helped both with the heaviness of AF and the pain. 

The good news is my AF has been so much better since, but also I agree with Becky7, that all the drugs we have taken have an effect too.

Also use night time pads during day, they are more absorbant.

Di x


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Di.. I should go to gp.. I keep putting it off as it just feels like one thing after another but I should..

Xxx


----------

